# My one year old stopped using back legs



## Dalton386 (May 16, 2020)

About two weeks ago my one year old black and white tegu escaped from her cage. I managed to catch her from the top snd hold her normally and she was fine but one day later she stopped using her hind legs. She still eats very adamantly and drinks water normally! She shows no sign of pain or discomfort especially when I touch her. She also just shed completely too so I feel like dragging is out of the equation. She keeps her feet set at the base of her tail and drags the legs but sometimes uses them to turn. She willingly crawls around the tank and also burries herself and even runs across the tank for food with her front legs. Someone please help!


----------



## Walter1 (May 16, 2020)

Hard to say. My choices are tempiraey paralysis from short-term or permanent damage from her escape/capture.

Vet check in order or perhaps wait a day or two but I'd be concerned.


----------



## Dalton386 (May 16, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Hard to say. My choices are tempiraey paralysis from short-term or permanent damage from her escape/capture.
> 
> Vet check in order or perhaps wait a day or two but I'd be concerned.


I just don’t know How she could be hurt if she was completely okay when I caught her and put her back in. She shows no sign of pain and doesn’t even seem to mind. I’m a college student so money’s kinda tight but there are zero veteraniarians open rn in lake city so I’m forced to use this website for now. She just now at 7pm took a small mouse . And also ate two dozen crickets and some collard greens two days ago. She is eating and pooping fine


----------



## rantology (May 16, 2020)

Has she ever had any other health issues? Always had UVB and good heating? Process of elimination would suggest that if she's otherwise healthy, something happened to her in the escape/capture like Walter1 said. Which is bad and will require medical evaluation by a professional - We on these forums are not qualified to help you with that unfortunately. I'll cross my fingers for you two


----------



## Walter1 (May 16, 2020)

rantology said:


> Has she ever had any other health issues? Always had UVB and good heating? Process of elimination would suggest that if she's otherwise healthy, something happened to her in the escape/capture like Walter1 said. Which is bad and will require medical evaluation by a professional - We on these forums are not qualified to help you with that unfortunately. I'll cross my fingers for you two


True Rantology. Everything's in the table.


----------



## Guman (May 16, 2020)

I agree with everyone else. Maybe she got into some poison. I would encourage you to continue looking for a vet.


----------



## Dalton386 (May 17, 2020)

z


rantology said:


> Has she ever had any other health issues? Always had UVB and good heating? Process of elimination would suggest that if she's otherwise healthy, something happened to her in the escape/capture like Walter1 said. Which is bad and will require medical evaluation by a professional - We on these forums are not qualified to help you with that unfortunately. I'll cross my fingers for you two


zEro health issues, uvb wasn’t the best up until ab 2 months ago but now she has an amazing lighting setup. It’s just weird cause I’ve seen videos of paralyzed tegus just stop eating and wither away and die. She just ate 2 mice this week and 3 dozen crickets and is pooping normally. Sadly no vet for reptiles in lake city will be open for another month or so. She’s been like this for ab 3 weeks now  it breaks my heart but she doesn’t even seem to notice it as she hunts her food normally and even can go fast with two legs


----------



## Dalton386 (May 17, 2020)

Right after catching a lot of crickets she’s all full. She drank a lot of water too and licked her calcium dish now she’s just chillin. Literally no behavioral change from before it’s just so sad to see her this way


----------



## Guman (May 18, 2020)

What state are you in?


----------



## Dalton386 (May 20, 2020)

Guman said:


> What state are you in?


I am in Florida


----------



## Georgette120 (May 20, 2020)

Dalton386 said:


> About two weeks ago my one year old black and white tegu escaped from her cage. I managed to catch her from the top snd hold her normally and she was fine but one day later she stopped using her hind legs. She still eats very adamantly and drinks water normally! She shows no sign of pain or discomfort especially when I touch her. She also just shed completely too so I feel like dragging is out of the equation. She keeps her feet set at the base of her tail and drags the legs but sometimes uses them to turn. She willingly crawls around the tank and also burries herself and even runs across the tank for food with her front legs. Someone please help!



I have read what the others said about husbandry and agree. I also agree that you need a professional evaluation because it may be a neurological issue. This is your baby now gather your pennies for her. One thing I may add is if there are certain vitamin/certain amino acid deficiencies it can affect neurological health. Good luck, This sucks for you and mostly her.


----------



## Georgette120 (May 20, 2020)

Dalton386 said:


> I am in Florida



I am in Florida too. 
a reptile vet:
Dr.Diaz -Maitland florida ( Orlando)
856 Lake howell Rd. Maitland 32751
407-628-8000
I dont know if they are the best just one we use and many of our friends use if you cant find anyone else. 
Corona is making things difficult, but try. Non use of her limbs will lead to further weakness.
I feel fear for you too.


----------



## rats (May 20, 2020)

You might call the vet you're thinking of going to and see if they have any possible way to see your pet while their office is closed. My herp vet here (northern California) allowed us to bring our pet to their office; we called them when we were in the parking lot, and someone came out to take the animal into their office (we stayed in car). They examined "BB King" (our kingsnake) and gave us shots for his injury (and of course, the bill, paid by credit card). (btw, BB's doing fine and the swelling has gone down.)


----------



## bocacash (May 20, 2020)

So sorry to hear your story! I would say that the close association with her escape/your recapture and the paralysis is to great a coincidence to ignore. Something did happen during that time...it happened very quickly. I would doubt it is caused by any diet/light deficiency...that would take time and progress noticeably. Even tho it's been 3 weeks...it could still be temp and she will work herself out of it...but, more likely, it is permanent especially without possible surgery. You DO need a Vet exam, soon.

If it is a spinal/nerve issue...which being on both sides, it probably is...and can't be resolved...there ARE some positives ! She doesn't show pain because it probably doesn't hurt. She still eats well, moves around well, drinks, burrows, sheds, and acts 'normal' because she is programmed to DO those things and will continue to do them. She doesn't 'think' about them as we would ...she lives in the moment and will use what she's got to survive ! She is in a safe, protected environment with someone to take care of her needs...if she were still in the wild, this would be fatal eventually...not so for her. She can, quite possibly lead a fairly normal life. Ask the Vet's opinion.

Couple of things: As stated by others here...we are NOT Vets or substitutes for professional knowledge...but, we do have experience that can be valuable...has for me ! Does she still whip her tail ? If so, that might indicate the paralysis is in the nerves to the legs only. Does she poop regularly ? Again, if so, this could indicate just the legs...it's IMPORTANT that she IS pooping...otherwise she'll die from impaction/poisoning ! The one thing that may happen is her legs will atrophy from lack of use. 

Last, but not least...your 'gu can live a good life...she'll take it as it comes ! Look at how many 3 or even 2 legged dogs are around...how many damaged birds, animals, reptiles live on...some even in the wild ! This is NOT a death sentence...if everything else is functioning. BUT, you mentioned that you are a student...been there, lack of $$$, changing life situations, moving around. If you decide, after a Vet visit, that you can't/don't want (nobody's judging) to keep her...please, reach out to this forum.

Good Luck !


----------



## Dylan koch (May 21, 2020)

Ya that's tricky I would say that she needs exrays or medical check up unless you cant afford and deem it that she is ok and you can still take care of her. Just remember tegus grow very fast and need room


----------



## Wickedtactical (May 21, 2020)

This happens don't freak out!


----------



## Debita (May 21, 2020)

Agree 100% with Bocacash. If my Tegus escaped, they would first fall to the carpet about 2.5 ft down. Doesn't sound very far, but they are clumsy (unlike cats) and don't have a lot of coordination in that kind of situation. I hope you can find a vet that might even let you pay a bill off over time, or reduce it or something. Lots of folks are being extremely kind about the Covid situation.

I agree that accidents happen, but I'd def be freaking out. I would be very nervous that if I didn't get it checked, I might be passing up the early opportunity to get it fixed. After being on this forum for over 2 years, I've never seen this.


----------



## Walter1 (May 21, 2020)

They're just not arboreal. They don't do falls well at all. Just the wrong angle could break your ankle. For a highly terrestrial animal, as Debita says, even 2.5 ft could do it. Question remains- temporary or permanent? If tempirary, what is the cure? A distinct positive is that he is unlikely to be feeling pain.


----------



## Debita (May 21, 2020)

Another thing - if he uses his leg occasionally to turn, then maybe not paralyzed, right? Have you had him in a tub? Maybe he just strained them, and needs a little encouragement to use them. This is perplexing.


----------



## Walter1 (May 21, 2020)

Down to this. Vet visit if at all possible. If not, I would refrain from any handling for a few weeks at least and I'd make things easy for him, such as a hide where the entrance is flush with grade.


----------



## Guman (May 21, 2020)

bocacash said:


> So sorry to hear your story! I would say that the close association with her escape/your recapture and the paralysis is to great a coincidence to ignore. Something did happen during that time...it happened very quickly. I would doubt it is caused by any diet/light deficiency...that would take time and progress noticeably. Even tho it's been 3 weeks...it could still be temp and she will work herself out of it...but, more likely, it is permanent especially without possible surgery. You DO need a Vet exam, soon.
> 
> If it is a spinal/nerve issue...which being on both sides, it probably is...and can't be resolved...there ARE some positives ! She doesn't show pain because it probably doesn't hurt. She still eats well, moves around well, drinks, burrows, sheds, and acts 'normal' because she is programmed to DO those things and will continue to do them. She doesn't 'think' about them as we would ...she lives in the moment and will use what she's got to survive ! She is in a safe, protected environment with someone to take care of her needs...if she were still in the wild, this would be fatal eventually...not so for her. She can, quite possibly lead a fairly normal life. Ask the Vet's opinion.
> 
> ...


Very eloquently stated and great medical points made (at least from a human nurse's perspective)!


----------



## Dalton386 (May 24, 2020)

She has been poop


bocacash said:


> So sorry to hear your story! I would say that the close association with her escape/your recapture and the paralysis is to great a coincidence to ignore. Something did happen during that time...it happened very quickly. I would doubt it is caused by any diet/light deficiency...that would take time and progress noticeably. Even tho it's been 3 weeks...it could still be temp and she will work herself out of it...but, more likely, it is permanent especially without possible surgery. You DO need a Vet exam, soon.
> 
> If it is a spinal/nerve issue...which being on both sides, it probably is...and can't be resolved...there ARE some positives ! She doesn't show pain because it probably doesn't hurt. She still eats well, moves around well, drinks, burrows, sheds, and acts 'normal' because she is programmed to DO those things and will continue to do them. She doesn't 'think' about them as we would ...she lives in the moment and will use what she's got to survive ! She is in a safe, protected environment with someone to take care of her needs...if she were still in the wild, this would be fatal eventually...not so for her. She can, quite possibly lead a fairly normal life. Ask the Vet's opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalton386 (May 24, 2020)

Debita said:


> Another thing - if he uses his leg occasionally to turn, then maybe not paralyzed, right? Have you had him in a tub? Maybe he just strained them, and needs a little encouragement to use them. This is perplexing.


I have been way to scared to move her out of her tank. But putting her in a warm bath and working her legs w my fingers might do her good. Not saying it’ll fix anything but maybe she needs to get more exercise so her legs don’t atrophy. I’ve dealt w paralyzed dogs before but reptiles:/ This is my first reptile that had gotten hurt and I have 36+ Animals


----------



## Debita (May 25, 2020)

Wow - well let us know her progress! I'm really hoping for the best. Maybe a little swim might kick in some natural instincts.


----------



## Dalton386 (Jun 10, 2020)

Update everyone. She has passed in her sleep.. I am destroyed to see her go but I’m glad that she went peacefully instead of in pain. Thank you all for your help


----------



## Debita (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow... so sorry. It's much harder than people would think. You tried and gave her a good life.


----------



## Mich lady (Jun 12, 2020)

Dalton386 said:


> Update everyone. She has passed in her sleep.. I am destroyed to see her go but I’m glad that she went peacefully instead of in pain. Thank you all for your help


I am so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 15, 2020)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## bocacash (Jun 17, 2020)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 17, 2020)

A shame.


----------



## rats (Jun 17, 2020)

Dalton386 said:


> Update everyone. She has passed in her sleep.. I am destroyed to see her go but I’m glad that she went peacefully instead of in pain. Thank you all for your help



I am so sorry to hear this. I'm glad it was peaceful. You'll remember her in your heart and that's what she'd want


----------

